# Has Anyone Here Built a Panel Cutting Sled With Rear Fence and Toggle Clamps?



## NohoGerry (Dec 6, 2021)

Building some deep (30") shop base cabinets that are deeper than the capacity of my largest crosscut sled. I've seen the front fence panel cutting tablesaw jigs (like the New Yankee Workshop model), but like the rear fence feature, since it allows me to clamp a long stop block board for very accurate repeatable cuts.

Right now I'm considering building a rear fence panel cutting sled with toggle clamps to hold down the plywood panel-has anyone built a jig like this? As mentioned the rear fence would allow attaching a stop block board to it.

Or, would you build the front fence version-put the toggle clamps and stop block on it instead.?

Or-do you have a different technique for cutting panels on a tablesaw accurately?

Appreciate any input on this-and suggestions that might help.

Thanks in advance for the help.
Gerry


----------



## mbchrapko (Mar 10, 2017)

I would build and use Bob Van ************************* 
Incredible L-fence for precisely trimming your panels to size.
It was featured in Fine Woodworking issue 237 in 2014 and can be googled. 
My version has a collection port for overblade dust collection and I find it indispensable.


















For narrow stock I use double stick tape to attach the guide and for larger panels I use non skid shelf liner.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

For a panel cutter I like a front fence, that way it doesn't limit the width of the panel. With a sled, you can only go so deep before your sled starts falling off the saw table.

You can cheat that by making something like Izzy's paddle board, but I'm big and wide, and after a while I gotta fit up in there too.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

#IAMAKLUTZ, and Maybe I don't understand, but if it is Plywood; you are never making a cross cut. :-(0)
Therefore >> Don't need a to use a cross cut sled.

In my shop: The whole purpose of cross cut sled is to reduce risk of trapping small narrow parts between rip fence and blade when slicing end grain. When trimming end grain on chest tops or other large panels, I don't use a cross cut sled. 
Maybe I am asking for trouble? I find a large panel easy to control and hard to rotate into blade, thereby avoiding dreaded kick back found on narrow boards. If I manage to Klutz the large panel feeding, the blade starts to burn the wood and blade slows down. There is too much surface against fence for panel to rotate. Would have to let go of the entire panel and step back to have a large panel kick back on me. Even then it is too heavy to move very fast.

I.E. I use a normal Unifence or Biesemeyer fence, zero clearance insert, and 10" 80TPI Plywood blade for cutting all plywood panels. Only if the final size is of plywood is under ~12-14" square, do I reach for cross cut sled. 
IMHO - Have to trust your rip fence on large parts, or need to repair/upgrade your TS.

Let the safety arguments begin…..


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

I just break down to "close" with my cordless circ saw as I can't manage full sheets by myself. Then using my clamp-on front table extensions and my large outfeed, I just cut with the saw's fence. Basically, agree with "The Captain"

I only use my sleds for crosscut accuracy. 90, 45 etc. Rips and panels are no problem. Riving knife always in place.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I can cut up to 30" wide. No need for a rear fence you put the stop block on the front fence. I screw on a fence extension for longer panels. Definitely need an extension table.

I've cross cut panels up to 72" long you just have to mind your P's & Q's as there is only one runner.

You really want to cross cut a 12×48 panel using a fence? BTDT now I use a sled.


----------



## CommonJoe (May 8, 2021)

> #IAMAKLUTZ, and Maybe I don t understand, but if it is Plywood; you are never making a cross cut. :-(0)
> Therefore >> Don t need a to use a cross cut sled.
> 
> *In my shop: The whole purpose of cross cut sled is to reduce risk of trapping small narrow parts between rip fence and blade when slicing end grain.* When trimming end grain on chest tops or other large panels, I don t use a cross cut sled.
> ...


I use my sled to get a square end to start with. I don't trust factory edges.


----------



## mbchrapko (Mar 10, 2017)

If you decide to use a sled, you could build yourself an infeed support. 









I once tried a panel cutting sled with the fence at the back but found it spewed too much dust for my liking. 
I have enough capacity for ripping 30" and agree with the Capt.
The L-fence comes in handy for panels wider than 32", squaring up panels and shaving an edge to fine tune.
Interesting discussion!


----------



## AlanWS (Aug 28, 2008)

I see no difference between front and back fence as far as a stop block goes: add one to either.

A panel cutter is used with large enough parts they won't fit in a smaller sled with front and back fences. For large parts gravity works well as a clamp.


----------

